# Evidence of calcium for intestinal problems



## 23666 (Apr 18, 2005)

Linda:I'm a new member to the BB. Like you, I had my gall bladder removed, then had some complications (pancreatitis). I probably did have mild IBS prior to GB removal, but it wasn't officially diagnosed. Started to have major D problems in the past 2 years since GB surgery, but recently started Caltrate per your advice and have had little to no problems.I ran across some info about GI health and vitamins and here's what was said about calcium:"The small amount of calcium circulating in the bloodstream helps to produce the hormones and enzymes that regulate energy release, **digestion**, and metabolism...Prevents colon cancer. Recent studies suggest that individuals who are susceptible to colon cancer are less likely to develop the disease if they follow a calcium-rich diet or take calcium supplements. **The mineral seems to reduce the irritating effects of bile acids and fatty acids in the colon**, which, if left unchecked, can cause abnormal cell growth."(** are my emphasis)So it makes sense that those of us with IBS or post-GB would benefit from the calcium in Caltrate, as well as the constipating effects from calcium carbonate.I wish my dr's would put 2&2 together!Thanks!Shelley


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Shelley,Thank you for posting this info on calcium it only gets better day by day. I have just read today about vitamin D helping with lung cancer but this is just the beginning of the study. There is usually vitamin D along with calcium in the supplement to help get the calcium to the bones. The excess passing through the system soaking up that excess bile and helps with the colon cancer and of course the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 19974 (Apr 3, 2005)

Three years ago I had a colonoscopy and the doctor removed three polyps which tested out to be precancerous. This year I had a barium enima and was told that there were no polyps. During those three years I have been taking Calcium three times a day. I feel they have been very good for me.


----------

